# Prime lens for pentax?



## soliloquy (Mar 27, 2013)

i'm thinking of picking up a prime lens for my pentax K-x. most likely the 50mm variety. 

though pentax claims that all their lenses can work on their k model cameras, they dont really have that much info on their adapters. can be kinda confusing.

kind of a shame that the lens i'm looking for, SMC Pentax-FA 50mm F1.4 is about 300ish or so. the same lens but with f1.8 with canon is at $110 and nikon for $240.

tried my sisters nikon and its amazing! super quiet, very sharp, easy to use, and just amazing results.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 2, 2013)

Not much used stuff for Pentax either, Nikon and Canon stuff is easy to find..


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 4, 2013)

/\ i ended up buying that lens from craigslist. cost me 230. 
the lens does have a spec or two of dust inside it, but no biggie.

and as someone who generally prefers using the lens on manual, i'm not liking how this lens wont let me use manual. for example, the lens is in manual when i have the body on 'manual focus' and the aperture ring is not on the 'a' position. however, the only thing i can change in this mode is the aperture ring, and thats it. it wont let me change shutter speed.

once the thing is fully auto, then i can change the shutter speed and aperture ring separately

also, another slightly annoying thing is that when comparing to my sisters Nikkor lens that measures at 54 mm, and my friends canon at 52mm, my pentax is very narrow at 49 mm. to capture the same stuff, i need to step back quiet a lot, which is rather annoying. 



it could just be my K-x since its an 'entry level professional' camera.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 5, 2013)

I was at the Henry's outlet store on Dundas West of the 427 yesterday and they had a ton of these old Pentax lenses selling for dirt cheap. I think they were manual only off the old 35mm cameras, if they fit yours it would be amazing.

Give them a call and say they were seen on the table next to the film camera bodies.


----------



## Tang (Apr 6, 2013)

Bevo said:


> I was at the Henry's outlet store on Dundas West of the 427 yesterday and they had a ton of these old Pentax lenses selling for dirt cheap. I think they were manual only off the old 35mm cameras, if they fit yours it would be amazing.
> 
> Give them a call and say they were seen on the table next to the film camera bodies.



Pretty much every Pentax lens ever made will work on modern Pentax DSLR's. Lucky for us


----------

